# Delayed allergic reaction, help!



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I took Ruby to the groomer for the first time on Saturday. The groomer has hypoallergenic shampoo and conditioner, so I didnt bother bringing my own. On monday I noticed a few hives, but thought maybe it was her fur raising from the static of winter. But today, she has even more hives, and I moved her hair to see one of the bigger bumps and its a pretty big hive. Its a dark pink/reddish colour around and then paler pink bump. The hives are clustered on her side, and then on her right front shoulder. What do I do?! Should I give a benadryl tablet? 

Also, should I wash her with warm water and her regular shampoo right now to rinse away what is irritating her skin? Trying not to freak out... I knew I should have just brought my own shampoo for the groomer but she said she had hypoallergenic ones >.<

And I know it has to be the grooming, because nothing else has changed in the past week. And, its been below freezing so we cant even take her out for long walks. Nothing has changed at home.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You can give her a Benadryl and I would also just rinse her in warm water. I wouldn't wash her as it might irritate her skin even more. It's always best to use your own shampoo especially if you have a super sensitive dog..Mine only does well with oatmeal shampoo's! Hope Ruby is back to normal soon


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for the quick reply! I have never seen such big hives on her. The groomer said her shampoos are all oatmeal based, but yeah, from now on I will stick with the one that I have used on Ruby since she was a puppy. The one that has always worked the best is the Tropiclean puppy shampoo, its sooo gentle. 

Idiot me, I was wondering why she has been itchy the past few days, didnt think anything of it. Little did I know, the shampoo and conditioner has slowly been irritating her skin


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Poor thing. Whiteleo hit the nail on the head! Just remember that its 1mg per pound. An adult tablet is 25mg. The children's are 12mg (I think) Shelby likes the Grape Chewable Claratin LOL!!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Ya, Iv been through this before lol. I have a whole bottole of 25mg benadryl that I bought on sale at shoppers drug mart last year when she had a severe allergic reaction to her vaccine. I just rinsed her with warm water for a good 5 or maybe more minutes. Making sure to gently scrub the hair and skin with my hand to make sure I get as much off her skin as possible. She's acting super happy and excited right now, and really clingy haha. Maybe she knows I eased her discomfort  Now the fun part, trying to trick her to eat a benadryl, she HATES them.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Put just a dab of Peanut butter on it..


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

We dont have peanut butter lol. Noone in my house likes it  Buttt, it was her dinner time so I cut the pill into 3 and hid it in her pork dinner. She caught on though and I had to shove the last piece down her throat. I dont know if dogs can smell the bitterness of the pill or something, but she knows right away. 

Just from the warm water rinse, it looks like the hives are already not as big.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Its been almost 24 hours since I gave her a dose of 25mg benadryl and she still has some hives in random places. Should I dose her again or wait it out?


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I would give her another one no question. Are these the 24hr kind, or the kind that a person could take every 6hrs? If they are the latter, I would probably give twice a day for a day or two just to get it into her system! 
I know you said she found it last night. I just wonder if she would find it if you didn't break it. I throw the ones I give Khan into his bowl of boneless, and he's totally unaware that he's even tasted it!!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Ya you can take them every 8 hours. And I have tried to give the full one to her, but they start to dissolve so quickly she knows lol. Im wondering if I should rinse her again... not sure though. I just dont want the hives to turn to hot spots!

So, I tried something different to administer the pill. I was about to feed her her dinner when I came across the coconut oil and thought I would try serving a whole pill coated with the oil and she ate it right up! The sweetness must mask the bitterness of the pill which is awesome. My peanut butter substitute  lol


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm glad she's doing better - she must be really, really sensitive. 

You should buy some peanut butter just for the entertainment factor.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah to random things she is sensitive. She never used to be, but after her allergic reaction from vaccines last year, she hasnt been the same.

Im gunna give her 3 more doses of benadryl (tomorrow morning/night, friday morning), and if by tomorrow night her hives have not gone away Im going to rinse her with warm water again. Is that a good plan?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Argh, she's still itchy, Im gunna have to give her another warm water rinse tonight, I guess I didnt rinse her as well as I thought I did


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, between the rinse and a couple more days of benadryl, I'm sure she will be feeling better.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

You know, I'd be inclined to call the groomer and tell them, just so they are aware of whats going on. I'd also ask them which shampoo/conditioner they used on her, that way you can look up the ingredients and see what possibly could have caused such an allergic reaction.
I hope Ruby's hive's clear up really soon, poor little pup.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Anyone who has had itchy skin knows how crazy that drives you.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, that is a good idea. Ill give her a call tomorrow after work. Ruby still has a couple more hives, but I have been giving benadryl twice a day so it is helping.


----------

